# Beth (aka Madison Aikers) has passed away.



## BigCuties

We are so sorry to announce that Beth, aka Madison Aikers, passed away on June 1, 2012. Those who knew her well know she was always quick with a smile and generous to a fault. She loved to surprise people with little gifts and warm their hearts. She adored her fans and always worked on her site cheerfully and with their enjoyment in mind. Many do not know that she battled a chronic illness for many years, and still kept that gorgeous smile on her face, always. In recent months, she battled a life-threatening infection and sadly, her body could hold out no longer. She will be sorely missed by all that knew her, whether personally or through her website. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Ash

Beth was truly the sweetest person I've ever known. She will be so missed. My thoughts are with her closest friends and family.


----------



## ValentineBBW

I can't believe this, another gone too soon. I really didn't know Beth, but at the last October NJ bash, she and I ended up eating breakfast together as we were the only ones up at the time. We had a long, great conversation. This is so sad. My condolences to her friends and family


----------



## DeniseW

I'm so sorry, Beth was such a sweet girl, always smiled and spoke to me at bashes and such......such a loss


----------



## Leonard

This is as shocking as it is heartbreaking. Rest in peace, Beth.


----------



## imfree

May Beth rest in peace. She was a kind person with wit and a great sense of humor. Beth will be sadly missed.


----------



## HeatherBBW

I've no words to describe the shock and sadness I feel about the loss of Beth. She was beyond wonderful and will be missed incredibly by not only myself, but many. <3


----------



## LinCanDo66

Such sad news. She seemed so sweet and warm when I saw her at the bashes. What a great loss.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

R.I.P, you will be missed.


----------



## Aria Bombshell

It is a very sad day for many. I barely knew Beth, but always instinctually knew that I would adore her. I was too shy to talk to her very much, but when I did, she was alway very sweet. My thoughts go out to all those who knew Beth. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TJF

Such sad news! She was such a cheerful person! How sad to know she passed away... she seemed to enjoy life with no trace of sadness about her chronic illness... Oy, what a loss of young life! My heartfelt condolences to all her friends and family!
TJF


----------



## Jon Blaze

I spoke to her on a few occasions. She was always so kind. May she rest in peace.


----------



## AnnMarie

I joked with her often that she was pathologically nice, she really just had the sweetest, most generous, thoughtful heart. Anyone who met her knows this to be true. I will miss her very much, always a bright light when I knew we'd get to see her and spend a little time. 

Rest in peace, Beth - we all miss you very much.


----------



## toni

Such sad news. 
I know the last few months had been rough for her. My heart is breaking for Fabian and Ken. She meant so much to both of them.


----------



## AnnMarie

toni said:


> Such sad news.
> I know the last few months had been rough for her. My heart is breaking for Fabian and Ken. She meant so much to both of them.




So true, Toni - I keep thinking of them also.


----------



## PhatChk

This is heartbreaking. Beth always had a smile for me when ever we met. She even got along pretty well with my sister. She was a truly loving and caring person. I am happy I got to have a long talk, laughs and share stories last time I saw her during the NYE Bash. Rest in Peace Hunny.


----------



## Ivy

this is so incredibly sad. my thoughts are with all who were close to her.


----------



## Reenaye Starr

I have always been a fan of hers. She was truly beautiful. Very sad news. My thoughts are with her family and all of those close to her.


----------



## CrankySpice

Beth was a doll, pure & simple. Even though we'd only known one another through emails, she gave me a wonderful Christmas gift when she was up here for NYE. I was so touched by her generosity and thoughtfulness. We shared a love of all things Disney and had many conversations about how awesome the parks were. I'm glad she got to spend so much time at the happiest place on earth because she definitely deserved it. 

My thoughts go out to Fabian, Ken and the rest of her family. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Marlayna

Very sad news. She looked very young. Rest in peace.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

This is so sad, Rest In Peace.


----------



## SuperMishe

I would consider Beth a friendly acquaintance and I'm sorry I didn't know her better. The times I had brief conversations with her, she was always sweet and fun to chat with. RIP Beth, my heart goes out to your family and friends.


----------



## ant31

damn that really sucks :really sad: , my heart dropped as soon as i saw that she died . that puts things in perspective and lets people know that you have to live your life to the fullest .

she and her family will be in my prayers and may god bless all of them !

:goodbye: r.i.p. !

antoine


----------



## indy500tchr

I only knew Beth through the NJ Bashes. She and Fabian were gracious enough to give me a ride to the airport even though they barely knew me. Beth was very generous and kind. Prayers to her friends and family.


----------



## SummerG

Condolences to her friends and family. I'd met Beth a few times and agree with everyone here, she was a very sweet and kind person. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Shosh

So sad. Another young life lost.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## spiritangel

My Condolences to her friends and family. A truly loving soul was lost and I am sure will be missed.


----------



## Dansinfool

Gone to soon  I have known Beth through the years. As many have said, she always had a big smile and warm hug. She will be missed by many.
Prayers to her family and close friends.


----------



## Hard Nard

Saw it posted on Facebook this morning. 

Prayers and thoughts to her family and friends.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I didn't know her but my condolences to her family and friends


----------



## loveembig

This is another reminder that life is very short. My condolences to her family and all who knew her.


----------



## Ned Sonntag

I seem to remember that she was at a Heavenly Bodies weekend late last summer and recognized me and greeted me cheerfully. A real sweetie... this is very sad.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

Everyone seems to have thought so much of her. We are sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I never had the pleasure of meeting this lovely lady in person and I'm truly sorry she's gone.

My condolences to her family and friends


Dennis


----------



## panhype

Oh no. I'm really really shocked. She was not only super sweet. But always an inspiration for being so natural and real, instead of just sticking to generic talk. Half joking i told her once that she is super sexy for the reason alone that she 's always so nice and well spoken with her comments. For somebody like me who knows most people only through the internet, she was a rare and very positive exception. It is so sad to hear these news.


----------



## rickydaniels

I always though she was very pretty model. I never knew her, but im sure she was a kind a sweet person to whom ever knew her.


----------



## Scarlette

I hung out with her at a few of the bashes and one would never know she was battling anything. Goes to show that what you see in public never shows what is behind the scenes.

may she be at peace and pain free now.


----------



## NoWayOut

I never actually met Beth, but through texting her, it was obvious Beth was a very sweet lady. Sad that her life has ended, but at least she doesn't have to battle her disease anymore.


----------



## glutton

OMG..I had no idea...as a gainer myself,we exchanged a few messages in the past and she always came across as approachable and friendly.Had no idea she was ill....so sad.


----------



## KHayes666

Only the good die young. She was one of the sweetest ladies you'll ever meet. She was kind and sweet to everyone. I have to fight back tears typing this and it hurts. Rest in piece sweetie (she always called everyone that).


----------



## CastingPearls

She was beautiful. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette

This is terrible news. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lailani

Sad about that! R.I.P!


----------



## ritz

I got the pleasure to meet her last year in NJ.She was a nice person sorry to hear to that.


----------



## Pleasantly Plump SSBBW

I never knew her but I was captivated by her beauty the moment I ever saw her and quickly became a fan. My heart goes out to her family, friends, and the great community that shared in her life.


----------



## lumpyjr03

R.I.P. Sweet Beth.
You were a kind person who was loved by all who knew you.


----------



## joswitch

RIP Beth.


----------



## dave_1673

so sad!!!! R.I.P.


----------



## jac1974kra

It has invited me on else recently so myspace. Then we were mentioned diets. There was such young! This awful year lasts. At first now Betsy now Beth. It don't admit god in order to year has been repeated 2009, when they have departed Cindy, Connie and Rhonda. It accept my bunch of flower on bowing out (bid good-buy) Madison!


----------



## NancyGirl74

Another loss I am hearing about for the first time. When I think of Beth I think of the first Jersey Mini Bash. She was so full of life and vitality. That she is gone seems impossible. Rest well, Beth. You will be missed.


----------



## tonynyc

Very sad- my Condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## user 29363

she was a very intelligent lady it was an honor to have met her


----------



## Mack27

I only met her at the New Year's bash. She was very nice and personable. I asked her if she would sing karaoke and she said she had a sore throat or she would.


----------



## largehipslover

I come late to this news. This is truly sad. She was wonderful, simply wonderful. May she rest in piece.


----------



## AnnMarie

This is a memorial thread for a real person who's been lost. Posts that are outside the scope of that loss will be removed. 

Thank you.


----------



## bbwsrule

Didn't know her but she was very beautiful and certainly looked like a sweet person. Very sad and condolences to all who knew and loved her.


----------



## tobor

I met Beth about 7 years ago and she impressed me with her kindness and sweetness. She was a beautiful woman who will be missed by many.


----------



## Russ2d

I met Beth a few times, she was wonderful, a truly kind soul... terrible loss, my thoughts go out to her family


----------



## cl6672

How very sad. I had no idea. Condolances to friends and family.


----------



## Bigjoedo

I know this is late, but I just discovered the heartbreaking news. She was always smiling and happy. She always communicated with her fans. She will be missed. RIP my Friend. 

Bigjoedo


----------



## bbwluvr3000

Even though I had never met her, it seems like I knew her somehow...she is missed by so many, I'm included in that list!:goodbye:


----------



## jason'sgottenfat

This is horrible news. She was a genuinely sweet and beautiful girl. From what I knew and saw, she was wonderful to everyone she ever dealt with.


----------

